# Lady Parts



## SlingBlade (Aug 28, 2012)

We have had our standard poodle for about 5 years now, and we have taken her to three different groomers over that time. I get frustrated every time she comes home because the groomer always leaves her hair long around her lady parts. I have always thought that they were missing that area, maybe forgetting to go back and finish the job, but having three different groomers doing the same thing has made me wonder, is there a reason why they leave it long in that area? I always end up trimming it myself to keep it clean down there.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I asked the same question earlier on the forum (that is a sanitary groom). Poodles are not supposed to get a sanitary groom for show groom. If you do not mind a non-conforming bitch, request specifically a sanitary groom. That would shave the hair from around the anus all the way down to include the lips and further a bit on the belly. Just not correct. I have to wash my little girl down there often because her coat is full. She sometimes pees on her own front leg.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Leaving longer hair around the vulva creates a "pee thread" that guides urine away from the rest of the coat. Trimming it short may actually be making the problem worse!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Well that's weird, I always give my dogs, and my client dogs, a nice short sanitary trim. I only leave hair on my boy Vegas when he has longer clips so he doesn't pee on his front legs. I know a show schnauzer groomer that does all her dogs and clients' sanitaries with a #40.

Just tell them to make sure the sanitary clip is done very well, and that you don't want a racing stripe.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Weird, all dogs get sanitary clips when they come to me! Even show dogs get light trimming down there. Did you ever take her back and point it out? Or perhaps they were afraid of clipper burning her?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Ask for it in #10. They should clip out to the whorls and blend into the coat. 

If it's not done to your liking, don't switch groomers, but point it out and have them fix it before you leave. As a groomer my pet peeve is when someone doesn't say what they want and then leaves because they didn't like it. I love clients that come in and ask for adjustments and new styles all the time. I appreciate their loyalty.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

fjm said:


> Leaving longer hair around the vulva creates a "pee thread" that guides urine away from the rest of the coat. Trimming it short may actually be making the problem worse!


That's what I thought too - I know they do that with males. But I agree, if you want it done differently, just ask the groomer to fix it or at least mention it at the next visit.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Lily's-Mom said:


> That's what I thought too - I know they do that with males. But I agree, if you want it done differently, just ask the groomer to fix it or at least mention it at the next visit.


 Yes but that is for dogs with longer coats...most pets get short clips and having long hair hanging from their crotch isn't very neat looking nor does it really accomplish anything. Even on my boys with long coats they don't need a "pee string"...they are very neat pee'ers I guess!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Hibbert was a lot more of a messy pee-er when he had longer hairs and would frequently pee on his front legs. After he let me do a sanitary trim with a #10, he rarely pees on his legs now. 

I also trim my clients sanitary areas with a #10 unless the dog is notorious for breaking out there. I do to each side of the anus, a "v" on each inner thigh and then up to the second belly button. I will go around the vulva if needed.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SlingBlade (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all of the feedback, it has been helpful. To be clear, I have not been disappointed with the groomers that I have used, I have had to change more out of convenience than anything else. I live in a rural community so nothing is ever close out here! I will start asking for a sanitary when I take her in, no sense in me having to do it myself after she gets home!


----------

